# Painting door jambs



## Jstreet (Mar 9, 2009)

OK, I fixed the holes in my door jambs/ A-posts. I coundn't stand how rough they looked afterward and this has always been a sticking point with me on my car. I hated seeing the maifair maize color in the jamb with badly sprayed carousel red on top. Some parts were peeling and it's obvious the painter didn't clean the jambs before the respray. So I just decided to blast them and start over. 

I only lightly hit the cowl area just to rough it up. I'm going with black there because you can't see it anyway with the fenders are on.

I've heard many folks say there is a real trick to painting jambs. I don't know any. I was just going to use the small HVLP gravity feed gun, set it on light spray and go slow. I'm using dupont single stage on etch primer. 

Any suggestions for full coverage?


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I don't know of any. It's a crudely finished area from the factory, with sealer, seams, etc. I would just try to avoid heavy coats/runs and would do like you're planning on doing. Sounds good to me. I would lay it on thicker in the cowl area for better weather protection. Runs in this area would be no real issue, in my opinion!


----------



## Jstreet (Mar 9, 2009)

My cowl area actually had no rust at all. I'm lucky. My car had limited rust and almost everything was repairable without major surgery. I left the stock painton the cowl for the very reasons you describe. I was thinking about using some truck bedliner coating there to protect it even more and dampen some sound. I have already replaced the lower doglegs on the front and used a heavy zinc primer there between the outer panel and the support. I'm going to seal it all up good with a drain hole in the bottom between the two. I'll be able to wax coat the inside afterward.....NO MORE RUSTarty:


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Sounds good....I'd use asphalt based undercoat instead of the bedliner, though. That bedliner is some nasty stuff! You'll be fine with no more rust because you won't be driving it on salted roads, letting the window channels fill up with pine needles, parking it outside for 30 years, etc. etc. It's truly amazing how well the 2 goats I still own have held up since I GARAGED them about 20 years ago. They took a lot of abuse the 8-10 years I had them before that, when they were daily drivers parked on the street!
TLC makes all the difference!


----------



## Jstreet (Mar 9, 2009)

The thing I don't like about the asphalt stuff is it has a tendency to hold the water once it's soaking wet. The bedliner stuff is impervious to water. I'll be careful to keep it in my targeted area. My car was a Tennessee Car originally, so it's not seen much, if any salt. Mine is garaged and I don't drive on rainy days so I may be overkilling it some


----------



## Jstreet (Mar 9, 2009)

*Painted the jambs and fenders today*

Used LIMCO 3 Urethane single stage 8/4/1 mix. Very forgiving paint. My results were very good for painting outside. I have a few runs here and there but nothing anyone can see. No fisheye! I went ahead and painted the cowls and lips/insides of the fenders as well.

I'm stoked. If this paint goes on this easy, I may do the whole car. arty:


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Excellent. Weird: My '67 is from Tennessee, too. Murphysboro. It came to California in 1983, when I bought it. It had rust in the lower quarters in the rear, and some in the trunk. I replaced the lower quarters, and left the trunk alone. No rust in the floors or wheel houses .....Asphalt undercoating was installed under the thing when it was a new car, and I think it helped. Sure looks ugly 40 years later, though. But it's SOLID!! I lke the idea of a single stage paint because you can sand out imperfections, and touch it up easier. You won't see me putting clearcoat on a '60s car.....I just don't like the Barrett Jackson Glazed Ham look....plus, EVERY car I've seen that has clearcoat , has the clearcoat peeling OFF of it after ten years or less, here in Central Calif. NO THANKS. I once had a red car that was cleared, and the red faded to pink under the clear. No buffing THAT out!!! Looks great, and yeah, go for the whole car!!!


----------



## Jstreet (Mar 9, 2009)

Thanks, I am extremely happy with the results. 

Actually, my lower quarters were replaced on my car before I bought it. The seem runs right along the midline on the passenger side and the driver side wheel surround has been replaced. It wasn't done extremely well and the car has some wave in it. I don't mind much because it's a driver. But I do plan to replace both full rear quarters in the future. My trunk floor has some swiss cheese and with fiberglass from the previous owner. I figure I'll do the whole rear at one time. Otherwise, my floors are good and doors/sills/all other panels are virtually rust free. Seeing this new paint on the car makes me know how good this thing could actually look with a couple months work. Maybe I should start planning next winter's project!


----------

